
Ask HN: What will you teach your children how money works? - patrics123
I was wondering what you folks will tell your kids about Money, how it works, what to do, differences between working, trading lifetime hours and creating value &#x2F; assets.<p>How would you explain it to a child to understand?<p>Any great resources you know on this topic?<p>Courious to hear your thoughts!<p>Patric
======
alant
And crypto currency now that they will live in a world full of it

~~~
patrics123
What are you going to tell them about crypto?

~~~
qbrass
That it's short for cryptography.

